# Plastic table trinkets



## budnder (Apr 3, 2020)

Anyone venture a guess if this is going to be turnable? I don't know and will give it a try in a day or so when it finished hardening (cast in Liquid Diamonds...wait...wait...). These were small plastic "rocks" used for table decorations. The bigger one is a multi-color mix, and the smaller one is just clear "rocks". I'll post an update when I attempt to turn it.


----------



## magpens (Apr 3, 2020)

Interesting !

What resin did you use for the cast ?


----------



## budnder (Apr 3, 2020)

magpens said:


> Interesting !
> 
> What resin did you use for the cast ?



Liquid Diamonds, which I did yesterday. With Liquid Diamonds, even if I have the resin warm when I mix it, it still takes 48-72 hours before it's hard to a fingernail (e.g. I can't leave a mark by pressing in hard with my fingernail). I pull it out of the pressure pot after 24 hours, though.


----------



## eharri446 (Apr 4, 2020)

I tried that and they kept popping out as I turned it. I would recommend that you use your eighty grit skew and finish it up with your 220 grit skew.


----------



## budnder (Apr 4, 2020)

Yeah, I can see that it may be a challenge to keep this thing together. When I drilled the smaller one, it was fairly uneventful, though I had to lubricate and go slow, and you could tell the plastic trinkets had a tendency to get a little melty. I drilled it at 3/8" for a single body Compson. The larger blank I drilled at 10mm for a cigar. It chipped out a bit on both ends, but I had enough extra blank to salvage it. I'll let the epoxy set up overnight.

Here's a pic of the Compson tube right before I glued it up:


----------



## budnder (Apr 6, 2020)

Yeah, wouldn't hold together. I put a bit of a finish on the unchipped out middle section, just to see what it might have looked like. There were a few unsightly chips/bubbles between the tube and casting. Either it chipped out a little when I drilled it, or it pulled away slightly during turning. Also, the "look" wasn't all that great, even without those two issues, so I'll call this one a tri-failure...


----------

